# WOC- Maybelline ColorSensational Lipsticks



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Has any WOC tried these and love them? I have been loving these lipsticks. They are really very creamy and smooth. I have Toffee Tango, Nearly There, and Madison Mauve so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to get more. Wondering about other good shades for WOC....


----------



## ywill (Aug 18, 2010)

I have tried them and I like them also. I have of them in the colors Nearly there & toffee tango as well. I enjoy using them.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried to like these lipsticks but the smell is just awful. Smells cheap and plastic-like. Like I'm putting toxic waste on my lips. UGH.


----------



## Sass (Aug 18, 2010)

I have one called Pink of Me and I love it.  Doesn't smell and the packaging is nice considering it's from a drugstore.  I'll be getting another one.  The new Pearl ones I'm not feeling because they all look the same, a sheer shimmer in nude.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Aug 18, 2010)

I have and I love them lipstick and they really don't smell too terrible but they do have a slight smell. I have them in Very Cherry,Red Revival,Bronze Gleam from the Color Sensational Pearls Lipstick collection,and Bit of Berry.

I like the shades I've got with the exception of Bit of Berry. It's a little too dark for me and I've only used it one time. But otherwise they're packaging is good for a drugstore brand.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2010)

They are $5 each this week at Walmart. I got my 1st one in what looks to be a nice nudish shade. I can't remember the name right now. I'll report back when I give it a try.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow..I haven't even noticed the Pearl version! I wonder if I just overlooked these in the store..guess I will check those out next!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_I tried to like these lipsticks but the smell is just awful. Smells cheap and plastic-like. Like I'm putting toxic waste on my lips. UGH._

 
LOL..Really? I haven't noticed any smell with the ones I have though..


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 18, 2010)

I like them, I have about five of them.  A few months back RA had them on BOGO and I had a $2.00 coupoon.  I ended up paying about $4.00 for two so I racked up.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 19, 2010)

We need swatches, ladies!


----------



## Sass (Aug 19, 2010)

My swatch of Pink of Me is here... http://www.properlymadeup.com/wp-con...8/DSC07621.jpg


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 19, 2010)

I've noticed that some of them smell horrible and others smell fine.  I'm not sure what's up with that.  I have about 6 or 7.  Some of my faves are Pink Quartz, Caramel Kiss, and Madison Mauve.  Madison Mauve with a little Funtabulous d/g on top is soo pretty (or the purple Milani gloss that's a dupe...the name escapes me)!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 19, 2010)

I was afraid to try these for some reason. Guess I'll stop by Walmart and grab one just to try...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 19, 2010)

I only have one. Red revival and it's a pretty red.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_My swatch of Pink of Me is here... http://www.properlymadeup.com/wp-con...8/DSC07621.jpg_

 
That looks so pretty on your beautiful skintone!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_My swatch of Pink of Me is here... http://www.properlymadeup.com/wp-con...8/DSC07621.jpg_

 

Oh I like this! Very pretty. I don't remember seeing this color..gotta check it out!


----------



## crystrill (Aug 27, 2010)

I own 4 of these and love them! When they just came out they were $5 at Walmart. Then when I was in Walmart yesterday I noticed they were now either $5.50 or $6.50, can't remember, but on sale for $4.50. What's up with that?

And geez I'm becoming my friends LOL. They always point out price differences. I use to laugh. Now I do it too!


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a few of these and I like them. I can't think of the names of the colors off the top of my head though. I know one of them was Pink of Me. Another one was like a coral color.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 30, 2010)

Ooh! I'll be checking these out! ( Although I ain't supposed to be buying any new lip stuff. Lawd, help me!)


----------



## MissGirly85 (Aug 31, 2010)

and I just looked at them yesterday... I have to go back and get one


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 9, 2010)

okay i went to go check some of these out a few hours ago, and all the nude shades yall mentioned were sold out, lol.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^ I know what you mean! It is hard to find the colors you want...but the real prob I have is finding them in stock but they've been opened and played with !! Ughh...I finally found that Pink of me in stock today but it was used up ...I like to open and look at the colors myself but never try them on or swatch them in the store..come on some folks


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 7, 2010)

I just picked up one new one from the Fall Collection called Berry Beautiful. It is a beautiful berry pink color that I am currently obsessed with. They have another one called Proper Plum or something and that one looks nice, too. 

I kinda like that fake plasticky sweet smell.


----------



## Sass (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I just picked up one new one from the Fall Collection called Berry Beautiful. It is a beautiful berry pink color that I am currently obsessed with. They have another one called Proper Plum or something and that one looks nice, too. 

I kinda like that fake plasticky sweet smell._

 
I saw that one the other day and it is a very nice color.


----------

